# India to have missile defence shield in 3 yrs!!!



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 13, 2007)

Read the article today in newspaper. Three cheers for the Indian scientists.  
The Missile system is named PRADHYUMN.

Source


> India will have its own missile defence shield ready in three years, a development that will mark a big leap in securing the country's high value assets and major cities like Delhi and Mumbai.
> 
> The two-layered Ballistic Missile Defence (BMD) system to cope with both threats from ballistic missiles as well as terrain-hugging cruise missile could be ready by 2010.
> 
> ...




More Info



> This new interceptor missile, an "endo-atmospheric" one, will take on the "enemy" missile at an altitude of 15-20 km above the earth, on the lines of the American Patriot Advanced Capability-3 (PAC-3) system.
> 
> A year ago, on November 27, India had tested an "exo-atmospheric" hypersonic interceptor missile to successfully destroy an incoming Prithvi missile at an altitude of around 50 km, demonstrating a capability akin to the Israeli Arrow-2 BMD system.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

we are always good with missiles .


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 13, 2007)

i guess that this system can do with some more funding.


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 13, 2007)

wow that's some good news...we shud alwez be prepared to counter the attack from the neighbours...well the reality is they never attack from the front!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

go india go!!! USA hum teri kuch salon me waaaaaat lagane wale hain!!

we r goin to emerge as the largest economy of the world. we r already givin tough time to china in GDP ratio. now come the defense part too. soon india will be the major power oN the earth.

n yeah i remember from CAPTAIN VYOM sci-fi Series also that India there makes a G-Gun to protect the whole world againts the Aleins n there after DELHI Becomes the capital of the WORLD*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif.

BUT ONE BIG QUESTION WILL WE BE ABLE TO CROSS THIS 2012. again i dream that india wil make somethin n protect the whole world(just like in captain vyom)*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 13, 2007)

The best thing is that the entire sys is being developed indigenously without any external help.   Here's something else to cheer about :

Source
Agni 4 Long Range Missile - Capable Of Striking Inland China


> India announced major plans to increase its nuclear capabilities Wednesday, saying it was close to testing a ballistic missile capable of hitting targets up to 6,000 kilometres (3,800 miles) away.
> 
> Such a distance would nearly double the military's current strike range, putting targets even in Europe within reach, and came one day after neighbouring Pakistan tested a nuclear capable cruise missile. M. Natarajan, who heads the Indian government's Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), said flight tests of Agni-IV ballistic missiles would begin within months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hats off to those scientists.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 13, 2007)

@iNFiNiTE

Means you have not heard about the Surya ICBM program, well it is one of these which people know that it exists but do not say that it exists


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 13, 2007)

> The best thing is that the entire sys is being developed indigenously without any external help


Thats wrong.
The radar used i greenpine, an israeli radar.
The missilemay be our but there was some collobration between india and israel...


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

INS-ANI said:
			
		

> Thats wrong.
> The radar used i greenpine, an israeli radar.
> The missilemay be our but there was some collobration between india and israel...



hmm.. ye andar ki baat thi... !!


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

Chak De India


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 13, 2007)

Great,but world is ending is 4 years.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 13, 2007)

@kumarmohit


> @iNFiNiTE
> 
> Means you have not heard about the Surya ICBM program, well it is one of these which people know that it exists but do not say that it exists



The first thing Surya is an ICBM while the Agni missiles are IRBMs.
_IRBM Intermediate Range Ballistic Missile. A ballistic missile having a range of 5,000 miles. 

ICBM Intercontinental Ballistic Missile. A ballistic missile with a range in excess of 5,000 miles. The term ICBM applies only to land-based systems, to differentiate them from submarine-launched ballistic missiles (SLBMs)._


The first type Surya-1 is suppossed to be 5000miles(8000Kms) in range while the Surya-2 and Surya-3 ranges are expected to be 7500miles(12000kms) and 12500miles(20000kms) respectively. There was even some controversy that the  govt has halted or slowed its development under US pressure. Though the project is not entirely secretive and the first test is supposed to be in 2008.

@INS-ANI


> Thats wrong.
> The radar used i greenpine, an israeli radar.
> The missilemay be our but there was some collobration between india and israel...



Look at India rules out Israeli Greenpine radar for its Prithvi missile 

or India does not need to integrate Prithvi missile with Israeli Greenpine radar as a defense cover – India has a far better solution for nuclear shield


> Aug 17,2005
> People were spreading a lot of rumors that India to integrate Prithvi missile with Israeli Greenpine radar as a defense cover.
> 
> All speculation came to an end when India’s defense ministry said that is not the case. India as a matter of fact is developing a far better nuclear shield that China or Pakistan can never penetrate.
> ...


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 13, 2007)

I just wanted to say that with the coming of Surya, the greatness of Agni series is a thing of past, and oh I know the difference bw ICBM and IRBM


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ Sorry if I offended you. Just thought i should mention it while I am at it.
Anyway our missile programme rox.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 13, 2007)

Ya dont worry ww3 is on the way.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2007)

we proud we r indian


----------

